# Tesla baseball cap ... funny experience! Proudness too.



## Mironskii (Aug 16, 2018)

Baseball caps "wearer", we wear one almost all the time when outside. When tried a Tesla one, fallen in love with the look and confort of it, so we we bought 10 more (black, white and red) for family and close relatives (we own a '18 M3 red AWD, EAP, white int.)

When we were dining two weeks ago with my colleague's family in a restaurant and he made a remark on the fact that my son and I had Tesla hats: Well, with your hats, we know now that you like Tesla in your family! sarcastically...

My son replied : Well, you're wearing Under Armour hats, that make you love your underwear! So, Since Tesla is about changing our way of being and make a better world revolutionnizing the car industry, what is Under Armour is doing with your underwear for you that you like it so much that it changed your world?

10 seconde silence...

Reply: Well ... dunno what to say to this! You got me.










PS I know, Under Armour is a lot more than underwear, but the fact is : Why someone's wearing a hat with a specific logo that he doest give a sh*** about?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@Mironskii - cute story 

and your image doesn't come thru


----------

